# 7 Segment Decodificador



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute
Hat zufaellig jemand einen Schaltplan fuer einen 7 Segment Decodificador ?
Ich will mit 16 SPS-Ausgaengen (24V) vier 7 Segment-Anzeigen ansteuern.
Da ich keine besonders guten Elektronikkenntnisse habe will ich das Ganze mit logischen Toren zusammenloeten....
Vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe


----------



## Zottel (16 Juni 2005)

Elektronik-Neuling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> ... 7 Segment Decodificador ?


Wie kommst du zu Fachbegriffen aus dem Spanischen? ... reine Neugier...


> Ich will mit 16 SPS-Ausgaengen (24V) vier 7 Segment-Anzeigen ansteuern.
> Da ich keine besonders guten Elektronikkenntnisse habe will ich das Ganze mit logischen Toren zusammenloeten....


Das ganze (BCD-zu-7-Segment-Dekoder) gibt es in einem Baustein:
7447 oder 74LS47 oder andere 74xx47.

Wenn du es unbebingt aus Gattern aufbauen willst: 
Ein Teil der Schaltung erkennt die einzelnen Zahlen:
0: nicht bit 3 und nicht bit 2 und nicht bit 1 und nicht bit 0
1: nicht bit 3 und nicht bit 2 und nicht bit 1 und  bit 0
2: nicht bit 3 und nicht bit 2 und bit 1 und nicht bit 0
3: nicht bit 3 und nicht bit 2 und bit 1 und  bit 0
u.s.w.

Der 2. Teil der Schaltung schaltet ein Segment ein, wenn eine Zahl anliegt, bei der das Segment leuchten sollte. Beispiel: Segment a (der obere Querbalken) ist an bei 0,2,3,5,6,7,8,9. Die Logik ist also:
a=0 oder 2 oder 3 oder 5 oder 6 oder 7 oder 8 oder 9

Oder einfacher:
a=(nicht 1) und (nicht 4)


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2005)

Hallo Zottel
Vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort
Ich wusste den deutschen Begriff nicht genau, da ich in Spanien studiert habe und bei Google suche ich meist auch auf Spanisch. Ich denke es muesste "Decoder" sein, oder ?
Zu deiner Antwort:
Ich will moeglichst Bauteile benutzen, die leicht zu bekommen sind. Weiterhin braeuchte ich schon einen Bauplan, da ich nicht so recht weiss wie man einen elektronischen Schaltplan erstellt. Vor allem habe ich ja das Problem, dass alles mit 24 Volt funktionieren soll und die 7-Segment Anzeigen sind ja immer fuer 5 Volt. Also muessen da ja wohl zumindestens ein paar Wiederstaende zwischen. Ich habe schon im Internet gesucht aber noch nicht das Richtige gefunden....


----------



## Bernd (16 Juni 2005)

*7-Segment-Decoder*

Hallo.

anbei eine Schaltung mit einfachen Bauteilen.

Bernd


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe so eine 4 x Ziffernanzeige bei mir rumliegen, die hat aber einen Latch-Eingang (das spart Ausgänge, muß im Programm aber bearbeitet werden), im Einbaugehäuse, 24V Versorgung, 24 Ansteuerung, könnte ich Dir für 15€ plus Versand anbieten.


mfg

dietmar


----------



## Zottel (16 Juni 2005)

[quote="Elektronik-Neuling"...und die 7-Segment Anzeigen sind ja immer fuer 5 Volt.
[/quote]
Nein, sie sind für einen bestimmten Strom, z.B. 10mA.


> Also muessen da ja wohl zumindestens ein paar Wiederstaende zwischen.


Ja, z.B. 24V/10mA =2,4kOhm. Nächste Normwerte sind 1,8 oder 2,7 kOhm. Es kommt nicht so genau darauf an.
Die beiden ICs in der Schaltung von Bernd sind überall leicht und preiswert erhältlich. Z.B. bei Reichelt:
http://www.reichelt.de. Da bekommst du auch die Anzeigen und Transistoren und kannst die Datenblätter herunterladen.
Statt der "alten" TTL-Bausteine 7404 und 7447 würde ich immer die LS-(Low power Schottky)-Versionen 74LS04 und 74LS47 verwenden. Funktion und Anschlußbelegung sind völlig identisch, aber die LS-Versionen brauchen weniger Strom und sind robuster.
Du kannst auf IC1 auch verzichten, wenn du im SPS-Programm die Ausgänge invertierst.


----------

